# Changing table/dresser for my son



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the first piece of furniture I have built for my soon to be born son. I decided to try a bit different style for his bedroom set than I did for my daughters set. I borrowed from the look of some of Sam Maloof’s furniture in his house. I used all locally harvested air dried walnut, cherry, and maple for the dresser. The drawer fronts are cherry and the rest of the drawers are pine, and the majority of the carcass is black walnut. The dovetails are all hand cut. All the sides, top, and dust panels are joined with sliding dovetails that should ensure that this piece will outlast whoever uses it. For the finish I chose my favorite, BLO with a few coats of amber shellac then waxed with my own beeswax finish. I really had fun designing this and can’t wait to get started on the next project for my son(Julian the fifth!).


----------



## swaustex (Dec 30, 2009)

I love mixing Walnut with lighter wood... That is an awesome piece.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Terrific work. That will be a 'keeper'.
Love the contrasting woods.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet! Great looking dresser.


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice work!! That is something that will last a lifetime.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

wow that is awesome!! i also like the contrasting wood colors. wish i had my shop back when the kids were on the way. congrats on the baby boy hope he brings you and your family lots of joy and happiness.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words. I am excited to have a son on the way! At least now I have some more time to decide what the bed frame should look like since I already have a crib.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful piece. Wishing a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## wiseachoo (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful piece. How much did all that lumber end up costing? I see you said it was locally harvested, but I wasn't sure whether that meant you harvested it yourself and dried it or whether you bought the wood locally. I presume you chose pine for the interior since it is both functional and more affordable? I'm trying to further my understanding of when to use which types of wood for my projects. Did you use glued up pine for the drawer bottoms as well or was that a ply of some kind?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know exactly what I paid for the lumber because I just buy it whenever there's a deal, usually from craigslist or local word of mouth. I used pine for the drawer boxes because I had some nice clear old growth 2x12's that I scored for a great price, then resawed it on the bandsaw. For the drawer bottoms I chose to use 1/4" birch ply, which is also what I used on the back.


----------



## ClarkMcGill (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow!!! What a great look!!! Your son will have that for his entire life!!! This will be a fantastic heirloom!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Julian, I originally missed this thread but you linked to it in another one of your posts and I must comment. This is a great looking piece! My daughter and I have been talking about building her college furniture (she's in high school now) and I plan on showing her this piece to see if she likes the style. Kudos on the local woods, by the way. It's so much better that way, no matter how much I like the exotics.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful work! And congrats on the new addition to the family...


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Now that is what I call mixing it up with a little glue


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Julian (or anybody out there),

Hinges. Can you tell me where you got those hinges. I have a similar door planned for a project just getting under way and my door will be mounted like the one you show. Those hinges are just what I will be needing. Any special tool(s) needed?

And by the way, that's a beautiful piece of furniture.

Kevin H.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

kjhart0133 said:


> Julian (or anybody out there),
> 
> Hinges. Can you tell me where you got those hinges. I have a similar door planned for a project just getting under way and my door will be mounted like the one you show. Those hinges are just what I will be needing. Any special tool(s) needed?
> 
> ...



http://hardwaresource.com/

Good source for all types of hinges.

I'm still amazed each time I see that dresser. What a fantastic looking piece.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I actually bought the hinges at home depot. I figure that if they don't end up lasting I can always get a better set online. Now I just need to figure out what to do for the rest of the furniture in his room.


----------

